# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Best Rotation bot with best security ?

## amedra

*Guyz i'm gonna pvp (main) // pve (less) playin in legion...

Anyone explain which rotation bot safer for use (for now) ?*

* Home PVP

* http://Soapbox Rotations – #1 Rotati... WoW and FFXIV PVE

* LeagueSharp ??

* DPSEngine – Automated Rotations For Vanilla World of Warcraft PVE

* xenRotations | Premium 64 & 32-Bit WoW PvP Combat Routines PVP

Or another advice

Thank you all !!!

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## DarkLinux

gohandsfree and xenrotations use FireHack, and FireHack gets hit with ban waves time to time. Soapbox is DPSEngine but for private servers only. They also gets hit with ban waves time to time. Last time I looked LeagueSharp is for lol not wow, I could be wrong. Only other bot I can think of is HB, but they got hit last week. So it short, no injected / lua based rotationb bot is safe  :Big Grin:

----------


## amedra

> gohandsfree and xenrotations use FireHack, and FireHack gets hit with ban waves time to time. Soapbox is DPSEngine but for private servers only. They also gets hit with ban waves time to time. Last time I looked LeagueSharp is for lol not wow, I could be wrong. Only other bot I can think of is HB, but they got hit last week. So it short, no injected / lua based rotationb bot is safe


So there is a not injected bot there ?  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

I would not run any public injected bot on an account that I would not want to be banned. Only bot on accounts you're ok with losing. Most external bots have been shut down. You can always try a shitty pixel / key press bot. Its a safer option but way less accurate. PixelBuddy

----------


## amedra

> I would not run any public injected bot on an account that I would not want to be banned. Only bot on accounts you're ok with losing. Most external bots have been shut down. You can always try a shitty pixel / key press bot. Its a safer option but way less accurate. PixelBuddy


Thank you again, seems gohandsfree , xenrotations more legit than others. Anyway i'll search for more.

----------


## thedon19

> I would not run any public injected bot on an account that I would not want to be banned. Only bot on accounts you're ok with losing. Most external bots have been shut down. You can always try a shitty pixel / key press bot. Its a safer option but way less accurate. PixelBuddy


Are you using anything personally?

----------


## Mr.Sergey

Try MaxDPS/TPS Assistants

----------


## outlawfosho

> Are you using anything personally?


He's quite capable of making himself something private so I would imagine not.

----------


## thedon19

> Try MaxDPS/TPS Assistants


Has this had many bans?

----------


## Mr.Sergey

> Has this had many bans?


There was no a single ban since project start 8 years ago.

----------


## Sewerus

> There was no a single ban since project start 8 years ago.


Is there any help/support - explanations for english speaking users on your program?

----------


## frozenspell

Using Firehack for 4 years, no banned account for me.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> * LeagueSharp ??


Where specifically did you come up with this one ? :-P

----------


## TommyT

Its called l2p

----------


## frozenspell

> Its called l2p


Nice that you dont know anything  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

> Nice that you dont know anything


Because only braindeads use rotation bots in legion

----------


## Ehnoah

TuanHA on FireHack or any other FIreHack Rotations^^

----------


## Mr.Sergey

> Is there any help/support - explanations for english speaking users on your program?


Yes of course. You can ask your questions on our forum in english and russian languages.

----------


## gringo12

Hi guys, any one used MaxDPS Assistants ? it's safe and the dps is good ?

Thanks all

----------


## frozenspell

> Because only braindeads use rotation bots in legion


Well i use rotation bots because its the only way to have fun in this game.

----------


## Erggi

did the recent banwave wave hit MAX dps users mr Sergey? I ask because it looks like it hit almost everyone rotation bots.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Nothing now. Blizzard is now going full banhammer on every bot known to man.

I'm lucky to even have my account still alive, so I should definitely stop before I fan the flames any further. That all being said, the Gnome Sequencer addon is probably the closest thing you'll get to a rotation bot without ever facing a ban as Blizzard themselves deemed it legal for years.

----------


## stooper

I used MaxDPS for about a year, it's safe and good dps, But you must buy another key for every spec. Now i'm using Meowwrobot. It's good at least for my BM hunter. This bot just using ovale addon rotations. It's cheap, safe and sometimes i can overDPS my RL with lower IL. Site and forum are only russian.

----------


## Erggi

> I used MaxDPS for about a year, it's safe and good dps, But you must buy another key for every spec. Now i'm using Meowwrobot. It's good at least for my BM hunter. This bot just using ovale addon rotations. It's cheap, safe and sometimes i can overDPS my RL with lower IL. Site and forum are only russian.


Im used too max dps almost 1 year its good backup when few others had no all class rota -> devs slacking. It works every time, just curious how it survive last banvawe first which hit for pixel reading bots. Tried GSE addon not perfect but save litle bit my fingers.

----------


## fragnot

> I used MaxDPS for about a year, it's safe and good dps, But you must buy another key for every spec. Now i'm using Meowwrobot. It's good at least for my BM hunter. This bot just using ovale addon rotations. It's cheap, safe and sometimes i can overDPS my RL with lower IL. Site and forum are only russian.


If you care for your account, you should really stop using that. Theyre hitting everything atm.

----------


## Yawnstar

> If you care for your account, you should really stop using that. Theyre hitting everything atm.


correct, blizzard has been going ham with the banwaves, they're really going all out on botting of any kind.

I'd say the glory days are over and to call it quits if you're using it on your main account, it's only a matter of time. you just dont know whats up their sleeve these days mate.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I reckon only private bot/cheats that have never been in the public domain and therefore not accessible to Blizzard are surviving the latest ban surge. Everything else... dead or dying.

----------


## WiNiFiX

We shalt conquor Blizzard, just try beat the botters !!!

----------

